# Supper last night



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did a couple Jenny-O marinated turkey breasts on the Akorn. Wrapped mine in bacon.










Sliced with green beans, stewed taters and my niece's home made pickles.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Those the ones that come marinade in a bag, Always wondered if they were worth trying. That looks good.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I've bought some of the savory and some Applewood marinated turkey tenderloins. They are decent grilled up for dinner


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Jollymon said:


> Those the ones that come marinade in a bag, Always wondered if they were worth trying. That looks good.


Yes, they have several varieties of marinated turkey. We love grilled.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Photobucket no longer allows 3rd party hosting, so my pics no longer show up. Gonna try Shutterfly.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Good...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry I have not posted in a bit. Lost my mom Saturday after a lengthy illness. I hope to be back posting food threads soon.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss .


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Condolences Pay. Your family is in my thoughts this time of year anyway as I love seeing the family camping thanksgiving you guys do. Will say an extra prayer.


----------

